# 2020 Nautic Star 211 Hyrbid



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2020 Nautic Star 211 Hybrid being pushed by a Evinrude 150hp G2 (20 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Simrad GPS/FF combo w/NMEA cable directly linked engine, canvas T-Top w/rod holders, transom boarding ladder, (3) rear jump seats, transom livewell, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/fixed backrest â€" rod holders â€" fold down footrest and a 94qt igloo marine cooler, center console w/enclosed space, mid-ship livewell, bow cushion package w/ flip out backrests, bow storage compartments, anchor locker, LED deck lights and navigation lights.

Very versatile 21ft center console that will come with a transferable engine warranty good thru May of 2025!!. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $42,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

